# seed suppliers



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

It may not be a seed source but, check out UC Davis' bee garden
http://beebiology.ucdavis.edu/HAVEN/haagendazshbh.pdf
There was an article in the American Bee Journal that describes some of the plants. UC Davis is a short trip from Solano. The design winning group is from Solano!


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Also not a seed source but a good site on plant selection.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_nectar_sources_for_honey_bees

Dan


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

American meadows has a bee wildflower mix.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Dave,

How many hives are within a two mile radius? They are the ones that will directly compete with your bees.

You best be will be one of the clovers or alfalfa, whichever is best suited to your location. It will take a large planting to have any impact. You may want to contact a local feed mill or agronomic seed dealer for seed. Sweet clover is widely adapted and provides lots of nectar. It will be difficult to provide a good nectar crop for a long period of time. Depending on land availability you may look at planting several different types of plants to extend the nectar production.

Tom


----------



## Dave E (Jan 8, 2011)

I estimate there are 1000 hives in a 2 mile radius of where I want to keep my bees. (2 queen rearing companys, and out yards for others) I had wanted different plants that would provide all season.

on another note, I have decided not to get any bees, until I have the time I need to keep them.

Dave


----------

